
Lenovo updates ThinkPad with Intel 8th-gen processors, USB Type-C power adapters - neverminder
https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/03/lenovo-updates-thinkpad-lineup-with-intel-8th-gen-processors-and-usb-type-c-power-adapters/
======
AceyMan
I cannot tell from the photos, but sadly I bet they didn't return the far
superior 7-row keyboard to us stalwart ThinkPad owners.

The latest (sucky) layout doesn't even have a Fn toggle to use a 10-key
numeric overlay so using extended (ALT+<n> chars) practically impossible. And
no Pause/Break key kills me. Every. Single. Day. </rant>

Tip: If you're shopping/researching Thinkpads (or any consumer Lenovo gear),
the "Product Specifications Reference" — aka 'PSREF' — documents are the bee's
knees. (Last rev. was 20 Dec 2017, so this new stuff is not yet listed.).
Link, [http://psref.lenovo.com/](http://psref.lenovo.com/)

~~~
rerx
Well, I for one prefer both the current Thinkpad USB keyboard and the keyboard
built into my X1 Yoga to the classic keyboard in my old Thinkpad X220.

You get [Pause] by pressing [FN] + [P], btw.

------
horsecaptin
Are Intel's 8th gen processors affected by Scepter and Meltdown?

~~~
kn0where
Yes

------
beenBoutIT
The X220 has the superior keyboard and really isn't underpowered unless you're
interested in gaming. Coreboot allows all sorts of upgrades beyond the OEM
firmware.

------
ttul
Before I switched to Mac, I was a major ThinkPad adherent. It was the best
laptop hardware. Anyone have experience running Linux on one of their recent
models?

~~~
ktpsns
I run Ubuntu out-of-the-box on a ThinkPad Yoga X1 and everything works pretty
well, including the docking station, the digitizer, touch screen, hotkeys,
battery life. Same was true with my older Thinkpad T420 (which had Nvidia
Optimus). The good hardware combined with the good drivers is the reason why I
did not yet switch to Mac.

------
znpy
No removable battery on the x series. Lenovo is really trying really hard to
kill the brand.

